# Keith Bradford did it 15,000 times!



## tilt

Quelle santé ! 

Félicitations et mille mercis pour tes messages pertinents et précieux, quoique parfois un peu sarcastiques à l'égard des Français.


----------



## franc 91

Did he? when did he find the time to do that then? I thought he was a translator.
(Congrats anyway to the man)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ah, oui, du solide, ce Keith. Je le lis toujours avec grand plaisir. Pour anglais <--> français, c'est lui.

À la tienne!


----------



## carog

Bonjour Keith, 
Congratulations on your 15,000 posts 

I always look forward to reading your comments and wise suggestions.
Let's hope for many, many more!

Caroline

Can I ask the mods to have a special label "lu et approuve' par Keith Bradford" to tag the threads to which you answer?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un Grand Breton en Bretagne et qui semble parler bien mieux français que Jane Birkin, ça se félicite. Je lève mon verre en l'honneur de toutes tes excellentes contributions, Keith.
Un Bradford, sinon rien ! 

Kisettes.


----------



## doinel

Knowledgable
Efficient  , effective.
Irreplaceable,
Terrific,
Humorous. 
Thank you


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

L'acrostiche de doinel m'a fait irrésistiblement penser à un petit détournement... 
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1803/keithk.jpg ! 

(et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas reconnu, voilà l'affiche originale : http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3552/5847642154_28204c6673_b.jpg)


----------



## Michelvar

Yo Keith! You da man!

Maître de l'humour caustique le matin, magicien de la langue le soir! Mais comment fais-tu ???

http://www.imagup.com/data/1123964274.html


----------



## Nanon

♫♪♫♪ Il est vraiment, il est vraiment, il est vraiment phénoménal... ♫♪♫♪


----------



## Keith Bradford

I am overwhelmed and delighted at all your kind messages.

How do I do it?  I'd rather be here than playing patience or arcade games, and I can justify it as job training (being a professional translator) !

Tilt, j'espère que je suis aussi sarcastique vis-à-vis les Britanniques, les Américains et surtout les notaires - enfin tout le monde qui écorche sa langue.

Franc91 - a gentleman doesn't keep count...

The fact that I've just celebrated my 65th birthday doesn't mean that I'll be retiring any day soon. The site depends on us all - I look forward to many more years spent in your company.

Thank you again.


----------



## doinel

He may not play patience or video games . But he  just played in Hamlet .  Polonius mind you!


----------



## doudoune71

Keith, vous êtes vraiment le meilleur.

Moi aussi, je suis une inconditionnelle de vos posts. Celui-ci date d'il y a sept ans. En espérant que vous soyez encore en activité. Mais si jamais vous avez tiré votre révérence entre-temps, je vous tire mon chapeau maintenant !


----------

